# CLASSICS SANTA ANA CAR CLUB



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

CLASSICS SANTA ANA
CARSHOW
SAT, AUG.15.2009
14072 OLIVE ST.
WESTMINSTER CA 92683
20.00 CAR 10.00 BIKES
MOVE-IN 6-10AM SHOW 11-3
FREE TO PUBLIC
MORE INFO CONTACT IMELDA 714-955-9207


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: T.T.T :thumbsup:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sigler park, right?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

NO NOT SIGLER PARK...ACROSS THE STREET AT THE CHURCH...BLESSED SACRAMENT CHURCH...HOPE YOU CAN COME


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Jul 30 2009, 12:31 PM~14628290
> *NO NOT SIGLER PARK...ACROSS THE STREET AT THE CHURCH...BLESSED SACRAMENT CHURCH...HOPE YOU CAN COME
> *


got it.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Jul 30 2009, 08:36 AM~14625527
> *CLASSICS SANTA ANA
> CARSHOW
> SAT, AUG.15.2009
> ...


IS THIS THE OG CAR CLUB {KLASSICS} OR IS THIS ANOTHER CLASSIC CAR CLUB OF SANTA ANA? :0


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 30 2009, 05:53 PM~14632123
> *IS THIS THE OG CAR CLUB {KLASSICS} OR IS THIS ANOTHER CLASSIC CAR CLUB OF SANTA ANA?  :0
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jul 30 2009, 08:12 PM~14632309
> *
> *


:0 OH! IF THAT'S THE CASE IT IS THE {OG} {KLASSICS CAR CLUB} THAT'S SPELLED WITH A {K}! ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

THATS RIGHT WE ARE OG AND THE ONLY CLASSICS CAR CLUB IN SANTA ANA LOL...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Jul 30 2009, 11:11 PM~14634442
> *THATS RIGHT WE ARE OG AND THE ONLY CLASSICS CAR CLUB IN SANTA ANA LOL...
> *


JUST CURIOUS. WHAT'S UP WITH THE C IN CLASSICS? THE {K} WAS ALLOWED TO STAY?


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

AS FAR AS I REMEMBER ITS ALWAYS BEEN SPELLED CLASSICS SINCE 1969


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jul 30 2009, 11:47 PM~14634811
> *AS FAR AS I REMEMBER ITS ALWAYS BEEN SPELLED CLASSICS SINCE 1969
> *


:0 MY BAD. I'M GOING TO HAVE TO REFER BACK TO MY OLD PICS WHEN I LAST SAW CLASSICS CAR CLUB WHICH WAS OVER 10 YEARS AGO IN ORANGE COUNTY. OK. AGAIN MY BAD. IT'S WITH A C NOT THE K. EXCUSE ME WHILE I BANG MY HEAD WITH EMBARACEMENT! :banghead: 

OH AND STILL! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT FOR THE {og} {CLASSICS}! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy: to the top


----------



## andy_64_619 (Mar 4, 2009)

anybody og classic remember the candy el camino


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

YES THATS US....CLASSICS WITH A C....HOPE EVERYONE CAN COME TO OUR SHOW.....


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Bueno let's Take I t To The Top for Classsics Car Club of Santa Ana!


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## andy_64_619 (Mar 4, 2009)

what ever happen to the classics reunion ???????


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'M WORKING ON IT.....LET ME GET THRU OUR SHOW AND I WLL GET TO EVERYONE AS SOON AS I GET MORE INFO.....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE NICE PICTURE OF OUR PRESIDENTS CAR....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

*TTT* :yes:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 1 2009, 11:05 PM~14650169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mr.Rocha still representing


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 31 2009, 12:09 PM~14638723
> *TTT FOR THE {og} {CLASSICS}! :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


its all good i remeber a club that spelled it with a k :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andy_64_619_@Jul 31 2009, 05:57 PM~14642407
> *anybody og classic remember the candy el camino
> *


was it 78 79 elcamino


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 5 2009, 09:03 PM~14689050
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



classic picture


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 5 2009, 09:03 PM~14689050
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


  REPRESENT


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

WHAT YEAR WAS THAT PICTURE TAKEN?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 5 2009, 10:03 PM~14689050
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 {Old School}! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 5 2009, 10:03 PM~14689050
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 {Old School}! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: 








:thumbsup:


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

THANKS FOR PUTTING OUR FLYER UP....HOPE TO SEE U AT THE SHOW


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST HERE TO HELP MR ROCHA N CREW...... :thumbsup:......SUM PICS OF THE PAST.....
































:thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSIC 92 (Mar 20, 2007)

good times will be there


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 11 2009, 06:48 PM~14740299
> *JUST HERE TO HELP MR ROCHA N CREW...... :thumbsup:......SUM PICS OF THE PAST.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

HEY YOU... ANDY 64 619 IS YOUR DAD HECTOR MENDEZ?


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 5 2009, 08:03 PM~14689050
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Is Tone is this Pic? :0


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

yup the dude at the end holdin the banner


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN TTT.......


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Aug 12 2009, 01:11 PM~14748050
> *HEY YOU... ANDY 64 619 IS YOUR DAD HECTOR MENDEZ?
> *


my cousin doesn't come on here too often...but yup his dad is Hector.


----------



## andy_64_619 (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah thats my dad so how was the show up their today?


----------



## andy_64_619 (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah it was the 79 el camino


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IT TURNED OUT PRETTY GOOD,CANN'T EXPECT MUCH FOR A SAT SHOW N SHINE,DUE TO THE FACT ITS THE DAY THIERS QUINCENERAS GOIN ON,BUT STILL THEIR WHERE SUM FIN LOLOS REPPIN THIER :yes: 
THE UNIQUES...
















































LATINGENTS....
























































DE TODO AVIA...
































uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

KUSTOM OLDIES....
























































:uh:THIS 1 WAS REALLY NICE :thumbsup: 
HOMIES DE GOODTIMES....
































MR FELIX FROM THEE ARTISTICS......
















































1 BADASS BOMBITA :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ME N THE WIFES...
































SOLO RYDERS...
































CLASSICS FLAGSHIP,MR ROCHAS 65....
































:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: I LUV THIS CAR! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MR FELIX FROM THEE ARTISTICS......
















































1 BADASS BOMBITA :worship: :worship: :worship:


:uh: I AGREE!  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THAT BOMB WAS CLEAN 2! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOOD JOB AND CONGRADULATIONS TO {CLASSICS} FOR A GOOD SHOW! :thumbsup: uffin: 

















:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 16 2009, 03:29 AM~14782665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA IT WAS,LUVED HOW IT LOOKED LAYED OUT ON THE GRASS...








:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 15 2009, 06:22 PM~14779946
> *IT TURNED OUT PRETTY GOOD,CANN'T EXPECT MUCH FOR A SAT SHOW N SHINE,DUE TO THE FACT ITS THE DAY THIERS QUINCENERAS GOIN ON,BUT STILL THEIR WHERE SUM FIN LOLOS REPPIN THIER :yes:
> THE UNIQUES...
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! 2 THE {CLASSICS}!


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

CLASSICS SANTANA CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO OUR SHOW ON SATURDAY....SPECIAL THANKS TO SANTANA, LATINGENTES, THEE ARTISTICS, UNIQUES, MIDNITE CRUISERS, KUSTOM OLDIES AND GOODTIMES. ALSO THANK YOU 66WITA6 FOR THE GREAT PICTURES....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DE NADA,IT WAS MY PLEASURE :yes:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 17 2009, 04:03 PM~14795575
> *DE NADA,IT WAS MY PLEASURE :yes:
> *


round of applause for you


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## SpiderMan2 (Aug 15, 2010)

Here are the Photos from the Classics Car Show: http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/sharin...Photos-_-Sharer 

Your Friendly Neighborhood Spider-Man


----------



## SpiderMan2 (Aug 15, 2010)

Correction Link  for Photos from the Classics Custom Car show: http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/sharin...Photos-_-Sharer


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

One of the Granddaddy's of the Classics Car Club, Charly Lopez...


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

Anymore pics cars from the classics


----------



## suzanne.m.nunez (Jan 14, 2022)

andy_64_619 said:


> yeah it was the 79 el camino



Andy I know this post was a long time ago but I am trying to reach your father. He knew my biological mother Elvira Prado( Santa Ana) She said your father may be my dad. I was born in 1983. Please text me if you get this 7142447255.

Thank you
Suzanne


----------

